# Possible S. Hollandi



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I picked this little bugger up on valentines day, it was labelled as a S. Hollandi but, I personally think that's unlikely leans a little more towards a S. Compressus. Just post what you think it is, the fish measures almost 5 inches ATM and is still adjusting. I'll get more pics up soon but, heres what i got so far.

I know my tank is a little scratchy I got it used from someone who owned turtles, getting a new one soon. For those about to ask 30 Gallon.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Not a S.hollandi.
On that species, "the caudal fin edging is hyaline and a very dark blotch in a form of a "V" is prominent on the hypural margin extending out."
(quoted from OPEFE)

Your fish has a dark edging on the caudal fin and not a dark "V" from the peduncle.
Neither does it show a humeral blotch.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep in mind I said it's still adjusting and, I've only had it for 2 days + this pic was taken with a cell phone. It doesn't have a "V" on the peduncle, instead a sparse duskyness to the caudal fin and like you stated a dark edge to it as well. As for the Humeral Blotch it does have one however it is appearently not visible in the above picture. I'm basing the information on in store appearence before the move, it's clearly streesed in the pic. I will be posting new pics in a week or so with a 10.0 megapixel HD Camera to to confirm above statements are relivant. All in all I also do NOT think it's a Hollandi, aside from that any suggestions on what it really is?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I really couldn't tell you. Especially since it's a juvenile species. I'm not that good in ID'ing....
Maybe hastatus, GG or Ja'eh can answer that for you


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice fish! Maybe a S. Altuvei?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Lucien, I'll try tracking down one of them.

FrankP, thanks but, highly doubt Altuvei. I'll be posting another pic soon.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Pirambeba said:


> Lucien, I'll try tracking down one of them.
> 
> FrankP, thanks but, highly doubt Altuvei. I'll be posting another pic soon.


Hope this pic helps a little better


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirambeba said:


> Lucien, I'll try tracking down one of them.
> 
> FrankP, thanks but, highly doubt Altuvei. I'll be posting another pic soon.


No need to track, they usually reply as soon as they have time for it in ID questions


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

k, guess I'll just wait it out.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Barring and head shape suggests compressus. I have yet to see a "true" hollandi on here (assuming they even exist)...they turn out to be eigenmanni, sanchezi, juvi rhom, or compressus.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree 100% it's not a hollandi, they are often times mislabled. I guess I can count out juvienile rhom too because they had some at the LFS along with two of these and they are all similar in size + I've owned rhoms before and they don't look like this, so far a lot of people agree that this is a compressus. I actually traded an Eigenmanni & $65 for this fish. I hope it was worth it.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirambeba said:


> I agree 100% it's not a hollandi, they are often times mislabled. I guess I can count out juvienile rhom too because they had some at the LFS along with two of these and they are all similar in size + I've owned rhoms before and they don't look like this, so far a lot of people agree that this is a compressus. I actually traded an Eigenmanni & $65 for this fish. I hope it was worth it.


Your last pic is better. On the first, I was agreeing with FrankP (not just because he's also Dutch







) on looking like a S.altuvei.
On the second pic however you clearly see dots all over below the lateral line.
My best guess would be S.compressus but as I said before, IDing is not my best quality... I'm in the phase of "ruling out" a species, still al lot to learn


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like S. compressus to me.

That second picture looks almost S. irritans...however when you look at both the first and second pictures...the tail is wrong.



Piranha TeAcH said:


> Barring and head shape suggests compressus. I have yet to see a "true" hollandi on here (assuming they even exist)...they turn out to be eigenmanni, sanchezi, juvi rhom, or compressus.


I had some. I will see if I can dig up some pictures.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree with ptech I have never seen a real hollandi.. Nothing that matches the holotype anyway


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm not absolutely sure what it is without the river and while the photos are ok. Not enough for me to say what it is other than a Serrasalmus species, certainly not S. hollandi. As for compressus, the snout is not set right for that species. However, that could simply be the angle of the shot.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Try and post more pics from dif. angles


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll definetly be posting more pics when I can, both through pm's and this wall a lot of people agree that this is probably a Compressus, I think the angle of the pic does not show the proper snout shape I'll try and get some side shots.


----------

